# A quick inquiry



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

I wonder if it would be possible to use my IELTS score and TRF or TRF No. for Express Entry profile after filing for an EOR.

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is a TRF and EOR?


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What is a TRF and EOR?


Hi, 

"TRF" is the abbreviated form of "test report form" of the IELTS test results.

"EOR" is the abbreviation of " enquiry on results" wherby an examinee can file for a reavaluation for his/her test marks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Corey26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> "TRF" is the abbreviated form of "test report form" of the IELTS test results.
> 
> "EOR" is the abbreviation of " enquiry on results" wherby an examinee can file for a reavaluation for his/her test marks.


If your results are no more than one year old I can think of no valid reason why they cannot be used.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> Corey26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Auld,

While surfing IDP IELTS website, I came across a statement which it's:

? During the period of remarking your test results cannot be used to apply for a university or to be sent to an immigration office. 

I'm unsure if this includes the express entry application as if I applied for it it doesn't mean that my ITA would be issued that's why I tend to feel no harm for just applying for express entry profile.

Do you think the same?


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, I just received my results 3 days a go.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Corey26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> "TRF" is the abbreviated form of "test report form" of the IELTS test results.
> 
> "EOR" is the abbreviation of " enquiry on results" wherby an examinee can file for a reavaluation for his/her test marks.


In the future, it would be helpful if you typed out the entire words/name of the thing that you're referring to instead of acronyms as not everyone is familiar with the acronyms that you've used ("TRF" has more than one possible meaning as does "EOR").


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Corey26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Sir yes Sir?? I'm sorry Sir!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Corey26 said:


> Sir yes Sir?? I'm sorry Sir!


I am most certainly _not_ a 'Sir."


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

hi everyone, 

sorry for posting in inappropriate thread but do i stand any chance with 372 points?


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

You have a good chance to get your permanent residency by the end of this year it's more likely with this 372 CRS... though work on your IELTS to get CLB 9 to boost your CRS as higher as possible so that you would be granted a PR sooner! 
Best of look and always keep the hope alive!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Corey26 said:


> You have a good chance to get your permanent residency by the end of this year it's more likely with this 372 CRS... though work on your IELTS to get CLB 9 to boost your CRS as higher as possible so that you would be granted a PR sooner!
> Best of look and always keep the hope alive!


I highly doubt that the minimum CRS will break 400.

For the first 2 years the program was in operation, the lowest CRS was 450 and for a good part of that, it was closer to 500 than 450. So far _this_ year, it's only gone as low as 413.

A score of 372 is way too low to be considered as potentially successful.

Also keep in mind that while the lowest benchmark has come down in recent months, there's nothing stopping it from increasing again.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

You doubt! But this is not based on my own opinion, indeed it's based on official opinions. 

Bro, you will get your invitation by the end of this year as long as the crs trend keep going like that and there is still 30,000 place for express entry profiles to fill the 2017 quota... keep fingers crossed... and dont listen to who demotivate you on purpose... and Canada is our next journey :d

Also, it's preferably to give the IELTS another shot in a bid to get CLB 9 to get you higher crs if you would.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Corey26 said:
> 
> 
> > You have a good chance to get your permanent residency by the end of this year it's more likely with this 372 CRS... though work on your IELTS to get CLB 9 to boost your CRS as higher as possible so that you would be granted a PR sooner!
> ...



Stop demotivating the folks!! And don't give anticipations based on your own calculations!!! 

And I bet you're going to delete my replies as it expose your flawed information!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jkfooty1 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> sorry for posting in inappropriate thread but do i stand any chance with 372 points?


An emphatic NO.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Corey26 said:


> Stop demotivating the folks!! And don't give anticipations based on your own calculations!!!
> 
> And I bet you're going to delete my replies as it expose your flawed information!


I'm not "demotivating" people... I'm simply stating basic facts about trying to immigrate to Canada - it's not as easy as you might think, nor is it anything like the Australian immigration program that is based upon established quotas. 

I am basing my statements upon _established *fact*_... I've looked at the history of the Express Entry draw and, until recently, the first 2 years of the program, the lowest CRS score 450. Only recently has it broken the 450 barrier. Given this information, it's highly _un_likely that a CRS of 378 will be successful.

As for "flawed information," could you please show us where, on the Government of Canada website, it says that Express Entry is a quota system and where they have published the quotas. Can you provide a link to where you found this information? Also, can you provide links to where "...official opinions" say that the CRS will break the 400 barrier and go as low as 375 by the end of the year? I'm sure that those with <400 CRS rankings would benefit from this information.


As this thread is no longer constructive and becoming argumentative and accusatory, it will now be closed.


----------

